# Snow pusher for a New Holland L553 skid?



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys
I'm getting ready for the season now. I have a New Holland Skid L553 42 hp Kubota with heated factory cab and 900 hours on it. I'm using it to do driveways only. What is the best thing to put on the front, I was thinking of a 6 foot ProTech snow pusher on it.
Any advice? I've used a 73 inch light materials bucket in past years. 
If I get the protech, is the rubber or metal scraper edge best?
Steve


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

7.6 - 8 foot regular snow plow.. ur goin to have to manufactur it with an atach plate hoses to the aux lines or right to left.. we do drives with a case and a 8' old old meyer. u might have to find a hydro adapter.. what this does is slow down the flow and pressure so it doesnt slap the blade back and forth. i mean if u go this way u can get close to garage doors and whatnot. im thinking it might cost u around 700-800.. good luck


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this better than a snow pusher /containment plow? Speed is my #1 goal here and I want to avoid buying a new skidsteer for these jobs.
Steve


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

you wont need a new SS. just time to build a plow set up.. when u do drives the containment plow can only push with this u can pull the snow away from garage doors and from around cars.. this is what we do .. good luck


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

look at the push/pull option from protech, works great for drives. You can get just as close as a regular 8ft blade


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I ordered the 8 foot Protech pusher. I'll get it today. Snow's coming soon.
Thanks
Steve


----------

